
Ask HN: What does a typical day look like for you? - specialdatum
Also, could you please specify what&#x27;s your &quot;job title&quot; and for how long have you been doing it.
======
indreklasn
Arrive ~9.45am. Drink coffee and catch up on stuff till ~10.30. Start writing
Javascript (Vuejs currently) and sometimes get to fiddle with the backend
(Laravel).

Medium company (+150 people), small team (3), standups are in Slack.

Leave around ~17.00 - 19.00

8.6/10.

------
zhte415
Could you share yours as a starter?

------
mattbgates
I'm a web developer and work for a media corporation where we brand news
landing pages. Here is a sample of what we do:
[http://www.multivu.com/players/English/7893651-ges-avatar-
di...](http://www.multivu.com/players/English/7893651-ges-avatar-discover-
pandora-exhibition-taiwan/)

I love it. It's fun. Everyday I come into work and there is usually a job or
two waiting for me. Some times are more busier than others, but every landing
page, for the most part, is unique, and I get to be creative doing it. There
are times where a client wants a new job to look like their last, so it
sometimes "streamlines" the work, but we do try to make every page different.
Been working at this business for almost 5 years -- I was a contractor for
this very same company before they hired me as a full-time employee.

As a contractor, I used to work from home and actually held two jobs -- so my
life had been that I would be working from 8 AM to 2 AM, 5 days a week, for
about a year and a half. I even tried to find time to work on side projects.
Sleep? Yeah, hardly any. Something had to give. Only 24 hours in a day! But
that was a few years back. The second job laid me off before they went under
themselves just 6 months later: lesson to all companies out there--IF YOU
REFUSE TO KEEP UP WITH YOUR COMPETITION AND THE LATEST TECHNOLOGY, YOU ARE
GUARANTEED TO FAIL. I was upset at first before realizing I could somewhat
have a normal life again. Imagine working 5 days a week from 8 AM to 2 AM for
over a year with almost no time off (excusing the weekends). And where was all
the money I was making going? Aside from paying rent, all it did was pay off
my student loans... and then I ended up owing the IRS $6,000. I gained a lot
of experience though.

Long story shorter about the second job: I had been a web developer for a
company that installed Solar Panels and I worked on the software that was
displayed on the kiosks in buildings (they usually put them in the front lobby
so people could see how much energy a building was using or saving). I worked
on the graphics and made it all work with the building`s data. It was a
platform that was done in Flash so I had to work in Flash. As you know by
now... Flash has pretty much become a thing of the past, and all companies
were using HTML5 and Angular and others out there, while my company just had
this hard on for Flash. And when Flash went, so did they.

Anyways, as my life is now, I currently work the evening shift at my job, 3 PM
to 12 AM. Since I can't sleep after work, I shifted my entire "life schedule"
so that I stay up all night and I sleep the morning away, and wake up anywhere
between 10 AM - 12 PM. During the hours I am awake after work, usually from 1
AM until 6 AM, I'm working on my own side projects.

I prefer to do it this way because I've tried it the other way around: Going
to sleep after work and getting up early. The problem with this is: There are
things to be done during the day and people (family/spouse) are bothering me
during the day to run errands and stuff like that, so I have tried, but trying
to get [my own] work done is almost impossible. They still bother me when I'm
sleeping sometimes, but I'm usually unconscious and I don't remember. If not
that, than everyone is being loud and I cannot focus at all. And as a
programmer/developer, you know you can't just immediately "get into it" unless
you really have to.. it takes time to relax your mind into the code.

So at night, while everyone is asleep, I can work in peace. The other thing
is: If I wake up early, I find myself often needing at least an hour nap
before work or I find myself tired and falling asleep at work. If I sleep till
the 10 AM - 12 PM schedule, I don't need a nap, and I'm not tired at work.

I normally only eat once a day, so between 12 - 2 PM I will make something to
eat. I mainly live on the ketosis diet, so my meals are often packed with a
lot of fat which keeps me full throughout the day, though I do keep almonds or
pistachios at my desk for a snack if I find myself hungry later on.

For exercise, I ride my bike to work, which takes me about 10-15 minutes each
way, and works out my legs. I live an apartment complex that comes with an
indoor heated pool and jacuzzi, so that works out my arms and helps me relax.

During some waking hours, I also run a popular website,
[http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com](http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com),
which focuses on jobs, careers, and the workplace -- technically it runs
itself, but I get many people contributing articles and infographics, which I
have to process and get prepared to publish on the website, so this has
basically become a part-time job that I don't get paid for... but it does help
with networking, gaining exposure in the world, and helping others as well in
the process as they help me. There are just too many benefits that are beyond
the financial aspect of it. I normally take a few hours during the week to
focus on this website, preparing all the articles and infographics sent to me
during the week, scheduling them for a time to get published. Wait times
usually range from 1-3 weeks. Since this is a [less than] part-time kind of
deal, and the website is free, there is always a waiting period before people
get published, but I've had very few complaints about it. As I can only
respond: It is a free publishing platform and it is in demand and popular. I
only publish once or twice a day and I could probably publish a lot more than
that, but I've found a formula that works for me: doing it this way creates
that supply and demand as well as that need to keep coming back to the website
to see "today's confession".

On the weekends, when I'm off from work, I'm either sleeping, running errands,
going to concerts, hiking, watching TV, or working on my side projects. And
that is my exciting life.

